# Sig Request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It would be awesome if someone could hook me up with a sweet Miesha Tate sig!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Updated with a few possible pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's another you could use hit


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll try to get on this today.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Here's another you could use hit


BANHAMMER!!!



M.C said:


> I'll try to get on this today.


No rush


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah, and can someone make this into an avatar as well.










:thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I know you asked for this a month ago, but I figured I'd give it a shot. It's like the third one I've ever done, including my own.

I can change the middle pic if you'd rather have a more family friendly one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang man for your third sig ever that's pretty sweet. I completely sucked for awhile before I made anything I was proud of at all. I'll definitely rock it. Thanks bud. :thumbsup:


----------

